
Anyone going to the "Invite only" Y-combinator 'wannabe' programs? - Leonidas

======
Leonidas
Some of you who applied to other programs besides the Y probably got invites
during the summer to meet up with those people and other entrepreneurs. Anyone
going?

If so, we should hold a mini get together or something. It'll be fun. Three
trips planned in one summer, its a lot of money but it's not everyday you get
the opportunity to meet exciting people

~~~
nickb
Instead of wasting your money on visiting people that rejected you, why not
spend that time and money on your startup?!

------
cglee
At SXSW Kathy Sierra asked a good question: why are we all here? We're in the
industry that's supposed to create software to help eliminate F2F meetings and
liberate the global workforce. What is the true benefit of F2F nowadays?

------
pg
What are the invite-only YC-wannabe programs? I haven't heard of such a thing.

